# Got Tires but need Rims to fit



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

So I just got my stock 18'' wheels fitted with some ContiDWS 235/40Zr18 tires. I like the tires a lot but for various reasons I will be getting new wheels. I want to keep these tires and get wheels for them. I just want to know where to start... There are tons of different wheel brands, how do I know I'm getting a good wheel?

For instance, I like these Axis Sport XM wheels a lot but they seem cheap... I Would like some suggestions for a direct replacement 18'' wheel for that tire.

Thanks,

Evan


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Depends on the width of the wheels you want. Stock is 8" wide, 120mm lug spacing, 69.5mm center bore and 48mm offset. You can stray a little on offset. A wider wheel for the back (which if you're going to buy wheels I would get) work best with a larger offset.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Any thoughts on the brands? Average price range?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't have any personal experience as I use stock wheels that were widened. Style is also so subjective that it's hard to recommend. The key factors are offset, wheel width and tire size.

I would do some reading altho keep in mind that a lot of posts where someone says it "fits" it really doesn't as they have to jack up or limit travel to keep from rubbing. A wheel that works on the straightaway might rub on a hard lateral turns by control arm movement from stock bushings. 

When I fitted my widened wheels I replace all bushings, disconnected the rear shocks and removed the springs. That allowed me to articulate the wheel through its entire range to adjust fitment (I ended up with 5mm wheel spacers to bring the wheel back out a little). A lot of wheels have too little offset and rub on the outside and grinding or rolling of the fender may be needed.

If you find something you like post up the width, tire size and offset and I may be able to help. One thing to know is that the builds on these cars is quite varied so on a close fit what works on one may not work on another


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

cool, thanks for the input. I will most likely keep stock dimensions and just get a rim with the same dimensions as stock, I have no issues looks or performance wise how it is now. My issue is that I know nothing about rims so when I look at, for instance, the AXIS SPORT XM's I mentioned above, I have no idea if this is a good or really crappy rim.... Instinct tells me $165 is low, but I love the look and color...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Google that wheel and review.


----------



## BmpGTO (May 5, 2014)

Not to thread jack, but im in a similar situation. I have an 04 m6 with full pedders suspension and bushing kit. I am running the stock 18" right now with 255/40/18 Falken Azenius pt722's. 

I would like to buy a set of csl rims or similar looking. Im trying to find out the tolerances for offset and size. Id like to stick with an 18x8 or 18x8.5 rim in the front and the same or 18x9 in the rear? What offset should work for that?

It seems that most of the rims I come across are 18x8 ET 40mm. Would that work in the front? what would be suggested for the back?


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

VMR makes nice rims. I have the 710s. Love em.


----------

